# Подскажите, как восстановиться после травмы?



## Michael (16 Июн 2007)

Остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника с протрузией межпозвоночных дисков L4-S1,с относительным стенозом позвоночного канала на уровне L4-S1.

Выпрямлен поясничный лордоз,определяется снижение интенсивности МР-сигнала на Т2-ВИ межпозвоночных дисков L4-L5 за счет дегитрации,
снижена высота межпозвоночных дисков L4-S1

Определяется задние остеофиты замыкательных пластинок L3-S1тел позвонков,грыжи Шморля краниальных замыкательных пластинок L1,L2 тел позвонков,каудальной замыкательной пластинки L4.

Определяется циркулярная концентрическая протрузия диска L4-L5,с наличием фораминальных протрузий по4мм в обе стороны и задней протрузии в просвет межпозвоночного канала до2,5мм, с деформацией дурального мешка,сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на этом уновне 13мм.

Определяется циркулярная концентрическая протрузия диска L5-S1,с наличием фораминальных протрузий по 2,5мм, с деформацией дурального мешка,сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на этом уровне 13мм.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2007)

А болит что-нибудь?
Да и про травму, что-то не ясно!


----------



## Michael (16 Июн 2007)

Мне 19 лет я проф. спортсмен баскетболист. Год назад во время прыжка я выгнулся назад и приземлился уже с диагнозо мumnik 

На данный момент после вертебролога, я чувствую себя лучше. Осталась боль в пояснице после долгой хотьбы, сидения, стояния и отдача в правую ногу. Больно чихать!

Посоветуйте какие-то упражнения или физ-процедуры. Уж очень хочу снова побегать!


----------



## Ell (16 Июн 2007)

Почитайте  на форуме. Очень много комплексов ЛФК.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2007)

А кто-нибудь из специалистов вас смотрел?


----------

